# How long is your battery lasting?



## The Kindle Kid (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a full charge this morning. I read for an hour at lunch and then maybe 3 hours tonight and my battery looks like it is down to 1/4. WN is turned on. It seems like it is not holding a charge the way I expected. Does this sound normal?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No, but often rechargeable batteries require a few charges before coming to their full potential.... Be patient, if it doesn't improve in a week or so contact Amazon.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

K1 or K2?  K1 definitely runs down fast with WN on.  Not sure abt K2 yet.


----------



## The Kindle Kid (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a K2.


----------



## hlewis1332 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ditto. It has to be that the battery is not seasoned yet.


----------



## The Kindle Kid (Feb 23, 2009)

I sure hope that is all it is. I just went to show it to a friend in the office and it had enough juice to turn it on and show him real quick then I got a message that I needed to recharge. I got about 4-5 hours out of the charge with WN on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might be doing some indexing if you downloaded a lot of books. . .that's going to drain the charge pretty quick.  I'd suggest keeping it plugged in when you're not actively using it. . .

Ann


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Just curious why did you have the WN on that long - is there something I am missing I should be doing -


----------



## The Kindle Kid (Feb 23, 2009)

rho said:


> Just curious why did you have the WN on that long - is there something I am missing I should be doing -


I didn't really have any reason to leave it on so now I will be leaving it off unless I need it on.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks - I leave mine off unless I need it and it is so easy to turn on now it isn't an issue to me.  Even if I were getting the paper or something on I think I would just turn it on in the morning while I was getting my coffee made and it would be there when I was done.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I have K1 and no access to Whispernet - my charges are getting shorter and shorter (I only got my Kindle on 12/10). If you use MP3 player, battery life will be reduced. From my experience, connecting to USB may also reduce battery life (not sure it makes sense, but this is how I download books, so I assume it may have something to do with the fact that my battery only lasts 4-5 days ... not 10 days advertised). I've ordered a replacement battery ... supposedly on its way ... so we'll see if that is able to hold a charge longer or not.

Glynnis


----------

